# foundations, powders, concealors..ya know!



## mzreyes (Apr 14, 2007)

I've searched the boards, I hope I looked good enough, but I'm wondering if there are any other brand of foundation, powder, concealor that you MUAs use for photoshoots. So far, I've heard of MUFE, Atelier (sp?), Cinema Secrets, and RCMA? lol.. I don't remember if those are names are right. What other brands photograph nicely? I was thinking of some that i've used: lancomes photogenic, clinic superbalanced, ummm wow i think thats it. lol.. are those good to use? higher or lower end brands.. doesn't really matter, I just need opinions. thanks!!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 15, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Apr 15, 2007)

apparently STUDIO Tech is really good!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've heard raves about Joe Blasco foundation!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Taj (Apr 15, 2007)

Smashbox


----------



## glueme (Apr 15, 2007)

Kryolan


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 15, 2007)

I use mostly Makeup Forever foundations.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 15, 2007)

specifically, which MUFE foundations? are all of them good?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 15, 2007)

You want something with low to no Titanium dioxide levels in it. Yes, the ones you want to look at are MUFE (pretty much all their formulas, as they are a professional line first and foremost), RCMA, Cinema Secrets, Face Atelier, Graftobian (especially their new HD creme), 3 Custom Color is excellent, Kryolan makes some good products too. Smashbox and Shu Umuera have a few good products, but their entire line isn't reliable. 

Generally you want to shy away from consumer lines as a rule of thumb, they tend to have SPF which is an automatic no-no, and high TD levels. There are a few products in a few lines (like the previous mention of smashbox and shu), but generally these aren't your go-tos for face makeups.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks! yea i've heard bad  things about titanium dioxide.. i'll probably go with MUFE. Which of their foundations would be best for a photoshoot? If I pick a specific foundation, what shades do you reccommend I buy? OhMyGoodness, so many questions! Oh, and I like those concealor pallettes they have..

oh yes I forgot.. why is it important to not have TD in the foundations?


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_thanks! yea i've heard bad things about titanium dioxide.. i'll probably go with MUFE. Which of their foundations would be best for a photoshoot? If I pick a specific foundation, what shades do you reccommend I buy? OhMyGoodness, so many questions! Oh, and I like those concealor pallettes they have..

oh yes I forgot.. why is it important to not have TD in the foundations?_

 
I think I read somewhere that it's good because TD is like a "natural sunblock" but it's not something professionals prefer because of the way it photographs. I've heard it makes your face come out all shiny looking, which is why it's important not to use it for photoshoots, even if it looks great in person. On camera-not so much.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 17, 2007)

The short explanation is that TD is a physical light barrier, and reflects back into the camera.

The longer explanation is something I'm not going to get into. This is where you should take seminars (Powder Group regularly offers foundation color matching and color theory courses) and learn about things like how to properly choose products for your work, how to foundation match, color theory for makeup and photography, learn about lighting and how it effects your work, how to do clean makeup looks, proper sanitation methods, etc. 

The fact that you ask the question says that you aren't quite ready to start testing or taking jobs yet, but rather are in the beginning "honeymoon" phase of wanting to do this. Start working on your kit, take some seminars, try and land an assistant position with a respected and professional artist in your area, etc. Check the FAQ for information on finding artists who offer private lessons in these areas.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks love! yes I believe "honeymoon" is a good term for it. hehe.. I'll look into the powder group.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2007)

aww the powder group is based in NY. But it says that they should be touring in SF. i'll try to go to that.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 18, 2007)

If you're in Cali, there are LOTS of good things that happen in LA. Are you going to IMATS? If not, I suggest doing so. You'll get the opportunity to check out lots of pro products, take seminars, etc. there, and network with people from your area who can help you get going.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 18, 2007)

yes I'm in CA, but I'm about 8 hours away from LA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What are the IMATS? Is that in LA? Do they have a website? **runs to google** oh! I saw your website today! Very informative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***
Oh Lord I found the website for it. It looks so cool! And I see that they have shows in LA. I wish I wasnt so far..


----------



## astronaut (Apr 18, 2007)

So if I'm going to an event like prom or graduation where lots of pictures will be taken, it is wise to invest in a foundation without titanium dioxide so the pictures of me turn out better, yes?


----------

